# Finally ready to start on a small layout in the garage



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a large and deep two-car garage, and since there's only me (and the dog) living here, I have some space for at least some type of modest Large Scale layout.

There's a five-foot wide raised area across the back of the garage, and I decided that's where I'll place the layout after I move some items that are currently stored there. I previously covered that raised shelf area with indoor/outdoor carpeting, so it will be at least somewhat comfortable to walk and work on. I may also paint the back wall of the garage a sky blue color to add to the realism.



The local Wally World has a sale on six-foot folding tables, and I purchased four of them yesterday to use as a foundation for the layout. They will provide a 12' x 5 ' base. which I'll likely top with plywood, although I'm debating getting another two tables to extend the whole thing to 18' x 5'. This is intended to be a modest layout with a mining theme, so I'll only be operating small "critter" type locomotives (which are a favorite of mine) along with short and small rolling stock. I may decide to extend things down one side of the garage at some point, but for now this modest-size operation will at least give me a starting point and get the juices flowing.

I already have more than enough track and switches for the layout, along with several MRC power packs. Also have all the train items I'll need, including theme-appropriate items from Bachmann and LGB. Most are new-in-box and have just been stored for a fair number of years now--well before I moved to Ohio three years ago. It's time to give those things some play time! 


I hope to get started on this project this coming weekend or thereabouts, and will post some pictures as the thing develops.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Allan, 
Glad to see you are back at it again! I am only slightly envious! Please keep us updated! Seems to be a LOT of folks considering small indoor layouts lately? 

Chas


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Allan, Sounds like fun, look forward to seeing your approach to the "great indoors" 

Chas, where have you been seeing this interest? I havent seen much outside of a couple posts here. i would have expected to see more interest in small layouts given the sour economy, but it seems more people are grim determined to have that SD70 or K-27 sized layout no matter what ;-)


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic It only seems to me that way. Most layout posts are folks either rebuilding layouts or building indoors. Nothing as small as yours and not too much but the only layout threads seem to be one or the other and yes I'd base it on the high price of track and the economy in general. 

Chas


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Allan:

Welcome to the indoor club!









Jeff


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas,

Is it possible to be a 'closet' indoor large scaler? For years, I have had some sort of 'layout' on the basement floor. Right now, it is an almost figure 8. Two circles of 4' diameter track, with two of the curve sections of one circle being the diverging sections of R1 turnouts. Percy and his lot really like this loop. Plus, it gives Luke something to run when we can't go outside to the big trains. 

Alan,

From what I have seen, a switching railroad with a mining theme should fit well in to that space!


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

another one, who "saw the light"! 

less money needed 
no weeding 
12 months playing season 
the rolling stock can be left on the layout between sessions 
invisible to thieves and vandals 
buildings etc. can be of any material 
less trackcleaning 
etc. ... 

wellcome indoors!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 07 Apr 2010 02:58 PM 
another one, who "saw the light"! 

less money needed 
no weeding 
12 months playing season 
the rolling stock can be left on the layout between sessions 
invisible to thieves and vandals 
buildings etc. can be of any material 
less trackcleaning 
etc. ... 

wellcome indoors!


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Although I have a nice lawn in front of and alongside my home, I live in a ranch-style condo community where the outside property for the development is "common property." That precludes me having a true garden railroad, but it sure saves me a whole lot of working to keep the landscaping looking first rate. Since I'm still gainfully employed full time, and prefer to use my free time doing other things, the arrangement works pretty well for me, at least at this time. 

As a result of this, and given the fact that there already are two O gauge layouts inside my home--one regular O gauge and the other an all-tinplate pike--using the available space in the garage for a Large Scale pike is pretty much the only option. I maintain a neat garage, and there's ample space there, so it just makes sense to put it to good use. My other option might be the attic, but frankly I much prefer the spaciousness of the garage, and the easy access. Being located at the rear of the garage, the Large Scale layout won't be directly impacted by the elements--rain, snow, wind, etc.--in any way. 

I will see how things begin to come together this coming weekend, and will go on from there. I plan to temporarily cover the tables with a large section of indoor/outdoor carpeting, and then will fiddle around with various track arrangements to see what I can come up with. After I'm satisfied with that configuration, I'll likely replace the carpeting with a more permanent plywood structure; lay the track again; and then begin the work (actually fun) of constructing appropriate scenery; ballasting the track; and other such things.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds cool.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought 12-feet in indoor/outdoor carpeting today to make a temporary surface for track laying, and hope to get the tables up tomorrow, with perhaps some trains running sometime this weekend. After that, the real fun can begin--planning the final track configuration; determining what scenic features and structures I'll eventually want to add; and digging a multitude of small detail items (figures, vehicles, etc.) out of their various storage boxes.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Bummer! Earlier today I entered a lengthy post about how I got the layout up and running yesterday, but this forum went down just as I was about to post that update. I'm just not thrilled with the prospect of re-creating that long post at the moment, so suffice it to say that the layout is up and running and performing well. Once I'm satisfied with the track plan, I'll replace the temporary indoor/outdoor carpeting with plywood and begin construction of something more challenging and creative.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan, 

Welcome back. (I keep recommending your book to newcomers only to find it out of print. No chance they'll re-run it?) 
I'm just not thrilled with the prospect of re-creating that long post at the moment 
I make up long posts in WordPad or Word first. Much safer and easier to see how it looks/flows.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Allan,

I look forward to seeing how your layout progresses. There is a lot to be said for small indoor layouts. In my case I got carried away with building in 4' x 8' sections made up of sheets of plywood reinforced with 2" x 4"s and covered with green outdoor carpeting. I suspect you will soon outgrow your tables.

Jerry


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Allan W. Miller on 11 Apr 2010 02:50 PM 
Bummer! Earlier today I entered a lengthy post about how I got the layout up and running yesterday, but this forum went down just as I was about to post that update. I'm just not thrilled with the prospect of re-creating that long post at the moment, so suffice it to say that the layout is up and running and performing well. Once I'm satisfied with the track plan, I'll replace the temporary indoor/outdoor carpeting with plywood and begin construction of something more challenging and creative.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Some good ideas for a small mining theme layout can be found on








Bob Baxter and Don Gage's "Door Hollow Short Line"....
*Door Hollow Short Line*


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

just toured door hollow site-wow wow wow


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,
For more on "Door Hollow Shortline" builders check out Bob Baxter and Don Gage's websites at *4largescale.com* while your there check the other great modelers 4largescale.com


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 07 Apr 2010 02:58 PM 
another one, who "saw the light"! 

less money needed 
no weeding 
12 months playing season 
the rolling stock can be left on the layout between sessions 
invisible to thieves and vandals 
buildings etc. can be of any material 
less trackcleaning 
etc. ... 

wellcome indoors! 



Right on, Korm!









Les


----------

